# Koralia powerheads noise



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am thinking of getting a koralia nano or 1 for one of my tanks so I can have strong current at the bottom of the tank. 

For those of you who have koralia powerheads, how silent or noisy is it?

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

pretty silent. I have a bunch of the small ones in various applications, and they're pretty much silent.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> pretty silent. I have a bunch of the small ones in various applications, and they're pretty much silent.


I use a couple of #1's....quiet


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Completely silent. Sometimes I don't even know if it's on or not


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive got a nano running and its as quiet as my eheim 2215


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sweet thanks guys


----------

